# Already?



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

Got home tonight after a night on the turps.. and looked in on my new centipede Tiger.

Tiger's tank, tunnel and cave are all empty.

My room then, has a very large, very angry and very quick centipede hiding in it somewhere (but I cannot fnd it at all..) Am _praying_ it turns up in the morning in it's cave!

Until then, I'm sleeping in the spare room.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 22, 2007)

those things are scary and angry looken!!

hope u find it.


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 22, 2007)

good luck! I hope you find Tiger......


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm terrified of Tiger finding ME.
I dunno how I'll get him back into his tank if I find him. He's so quick.
Sucks 'cause I only got him yesterday..


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 22, 2007)

PhilK said:


> I'm terrified of Tiger finding ME.
> I dunno how I'll get him back into his tank if I find him. He's so quick.
> Sucks 'cause I only got him yesterday..


 

jsut pick it up hahah 
\
but seriously bad luck dude, hope you find him. and i think you should invest in a lid for you tank. oh yeah when i found oe under my fridge i used the dust pan to pick him up and puthim outside. might work for you to


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

He has a lid, but there's a little cut out bit of the lid that you put your finger under to lift up.. He mustve got out of that..


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 22, 2007)

PhilK said:


> He has a lid, but there's a little cut out bit of the lid that you put your finger under to lift up.. He mustve got out of that..


 

so i assume you didn't wake up tofind him in his cave then? did ya check the whole cage maybe hes dug under the substrate, i thought my spider had gotten out but she had dug a hole into the centre of the enclosure and had covered up the front. i couldnt' tell the difference. wasnt till the 3 months substrate change that i found her.


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 22, 2007)

Get a stick and keep on moving around the substrate, if he is in there you will probably hook him around the stick and he will pop up. I did this when I thought my centipede had escaped.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

Dug up his entire enclosure, and he definitely isn't there. Can't really miss him. Packed all the substrate back down, and replaced the furniture so it's already for him if I ever find him. 

_Completely_ stripped my bedroom and he isn't in there, that I can see... will try again at night time. Any ideas on how to lure him somewhere? Or to trap him?


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 22, 2007)

He will turn up, somewhere dark and warm.... one of my Ts did My Bed!!!

For the Future:
Use a tight fitting glass lid glue a marble to the top for a handle.


----------



## bylo (Sep 22, 2007)

you will probably feel it crawling on you about 3 in the morning .

its probably in the spare room LOL


----------



## Chris89 (Sep 22, 2007)

Just off topic, for when you do get him back..

I've read on different threads/websites that people usually put an old stocking over the entire setup means that there's no gaps for them to get out plus air can still get through.

Good luck finding it.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

Will do the marble to the lid trick. That's a great idea... And I'll find something to cover the little handle-gap he got out of... I wish he would turn up!

Will he go to a bathroom or something where it's cool and more humid?


----------



## bylo (Sep 22, 2007)

I tried the stocking thing and they chewed through it and still got out


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

At least I'm not the only one that has had escapees then.. not that that helps me get Tiger back. I wonder if he's moved away from my bedroom? How far are they likely to move?


----------



## cement (Sep 22, 2007)

I have seen big ones in the bush and they can cover a bit of ground.
I guess all them legs you know, they might never stop walking. I used to find then under bark on trees, or in amongst the mulch so I guess they like a bit of moisture.
good luck.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

Bugger... I hope he is content to stay closeby... I really don't want to search the _whole_ house for him... And for his sake I hope I find him before mum does


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 22, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Will do the marble to the lid trick. That's a great idea... And I'll find something to cover the little handle-gap he got out of... I wish he would turn up!
> 
> Will he go to a bathroom or something where it's cool and more humid?



I use a really tough Lycra mesh or metal; flywire as well.


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 22, 2007)

I wouldnt be sleeping in the house if i knew i had one loose.....

Mrs I

xxxx


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

Well mum's making me sleep in my room tonight, so hopefully he doesn't decide it's warmer under the covers *shudder*...


----------



## Mrs I (Sep 22, 2007)

Just lay there thinking he could be in mums room, lol.

Im surprized mum is still there lol.

I think I will have night mares tonight.

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 22, 2007)

how bad are they? 
like if they bite?


----------



## PhilK (Sep 22, 2007)

Apparently it really hruts for a few days.
He had a mean head on him... the venom glands and pinchers were as big as his head again..


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 22, 2007)

ok... so it might be good not to get bitten.

goodluck with it 

: )


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Perhaps you could make a food trap and leave it out at night. Not sure what they eat but most critters will pick off a free meal. Perhaps you could have a few in different rooms.Good luck


----------

